# Baby Axolotl Concerns



## Bunnula (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a very young melanoid axolotl (only an inch and a half to two inches) named Nightmare. I am concerned because he will often float near the surface of his water, sometimes on his side. A previous axolotl of mine also did this and eventually just plain died so I really want to know what is causing this phenomena and what I can do to resolve it. The tank he is in is very small (less than a gallon) and I do at least 60% water changes of dechlorinated water at least every other day and I feed him every day (bloodworms and sometimes very small crickets). I also have an adult leucistic axolotl living in a ten gallon tank next door with a filter, but I don't feel safe putting the two in the same tank until they are much closer in size because I know they often have cannibalistic tendencies for various reasons. Any kind of tips and advice will be much appreciated. Thank you. :]


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A slightly bigger tank and slightly less draconic water changes may help? You are putting your little guy through a lot of stress, renewing nearly all his water every five minutes.


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

Its very common when raising Axies to do complete water changes every day though. Your probably best off joining Caudata.org Thats where you'll find axolotl experts


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

the tank is too small imo - they often float if the water is too warm or there is amonia in the water. I would get a bigger container and monitor the temperatures and water quality.


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out caudata.org for axolotl info, i personaly would do 100% daily water changes on a container that size, use dechlorinated water that has been left to stand in the same room as your axolotl to avoid too drastic a temperarure change. A floating axolotl may be exhibiting signs of stress or illness, if it is stress it is most likely be either water quality or temperature, make sure these are within acceptable paramiters. If it is illness i cant advise you, sorry.


----------



## lycan90 (Apr 1, 2012)

*~Baby axolotls*

do you know the tempreture of the water? as this can have a big impact on axie's especially babies?,Also a good factor to consider could be drafts if the water is quite warm and it changes suddenly it can make them float due to stress.


----------

